# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Lekkende borstimplantaat

## jacky2

hallo ik heb 18 jaar geleden borstimplantaten laten zetten... nu is er eentje aan het lekken... ik heb al jaren klachten en sinds mijn implantaat zichtbaar lekt krijg ik steeds meer klachten... wie heeft dit ook ?
ik zou graag het een en ander willen delen met lotgenoten..
groetjes jacky

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Jacky,

Met een lekkende borstimplantaat zou ik zo snel mogelijk naar de huisarts gaan! Dit kan ontzettend gevaarlijk zijn!

----------


## jacky2

ik ben er ook mee naar de huisarts geweest... ben ook doorgestuurd naar een plastic chirurg. maar dat bezoek verliep niet zo fijn.. deze man wilde mij eigenlijk meteen nieuwe implantaten aansmeren. en dat wil ik niet meer.. ik wil hier vanaf...

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Jacky,

Ik zou even een second opinion aanvragen bij een andere arts. Wanneer deze wel bereid is om te luisteren kun je aangeven dat je liever geen nieuwe wilt hebben, een arts moet altijd goed naar de patiënt luisteren en het is jammer dat het niet altijd gebeurd. Wel goed dat je je niet zomaar een nieuwe hebt laten aansmeren!

----------


## jacky2

sylvia ik heb maandag ook meteen mijn huisarts gebeld voor een afspraak...

----------


## HappyBoobs

Hallo Jacky 2,
Misschien heb je iets aan mijn ervaring? 
Ik heb afgelopen zaterdag 22 febr. een explantatieborstprothesen ondergaan en de siliconenimplantaten laten vervangen door Monobloc Hydrogel borstprothesen. 
De ingreep is me ontzettend meegevallen, ik heb zelfs geen gebruik hoeven maken van de pijn/ontstekingsremmers die ik voorgeschreven had gekregen. De drains die ik na de 1ste operatie niet had maar dit keer nodig waren, zijn er al uit en ik voel me prima.
Het resultaat is pas echt goed te beoordelen over drie maanden maar ik genees heel voorspoedig.

Ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat ik heel erg goed voor mijn lichaam zorg - ik drink dagelijks ruim 15 jaar Aloë en gebruik natuurlijke voedingssupplementen. Ik heb ook goed voor mijn littekens gezorgd, wat de chirurg een compliment ontlokte voordat zij de littekens ging hergebruiken voor de explantatie. 

Ik heb ik me goed op deze operatie voorbereidt door vlak voor de operatie een 9 daagse Detoxkuur te doen om mijn afweersysteem in optimale vorm te krijgen. En natuurlijk ga ik weer voor twee prachtige littekens zorgen.

De rede dat ik de siliconen implantaten heb laten vervangen waren lichamelijke klachten die ik ondanks mijn supergezonde manier van eten na 3 1/5 jaar ging krijgen. 

Ik was indertijd bijzonder slecht voorgelicht door de plastisch chirurg die geen enkel gevaar zag in het plaatsen van siliconen implantaten en op al mijn vragen en zorgen een positief antwoord gaf. 
Later kwam ik erachter dat de siliconenimplantaten helemaal niet zo onschuldig waren en toen ik klachten ging krijgen heb ik niet lang meer afgewacht maar besloten ze te laten vervangen. 

Het kapsel kon bij mij in zijn geheel verwijderd worden, ik heb dan ook het gevoel dat ik mijn twee 'tijdbommen ' kwijt ben en dat ik er goed vanaf gekomen ben. De beroepsgroep zal mij deze uitspraak niet in dank afnemen, zij blijven bij hoog en laag beweren dat siliconenimplantaten veilig zijn en dat ze alleen verwijderd moeten worden als ze gaan scheuren of lekken.

Ik hoop je van dienst te zijn geweest met deze reactie. Vriendelijke groet,
HappyBoobs

----------

